# Pecan Pie ~ Foamheart



## foamheart

My low level alarm went off yesterday in my sweet tooth. I was going to make a lemon Meringue but while building the crust I realized I didn't have that much patience left in me and pecan was much faster!! 




















And then there was breakfast this morning! (w/ Blue Bell Ice Cream!)







Recipe?

*Ms. Maida's Pecan Pie*

 7             extra large eggs (I said it was good, not low calorie)

1 ½ C       Dark Karo Syrup (corn syrup)

¾ C          Brown sugar

1 stick       Melted butter

1 Tbs        Vanilla

1 pinch     Salt

1 C          Chopped pecans

9”           pie crust

Mix it all up pour into pie shell.

Bake @ 425 for 15 mins, then reduce to 325 for 45 mins. It will puff up, it’s the cooking eggs. When the pie is done (set) all ow to rest till the cool. The top will drop back down to where you expected to me. If you don’t cool before cutting it will be a mess. Remember Patience!

Notes:

You can change the dark Karo and dark sugar to light Karo and white sugar but omit the vanilla.

Prepare the crust and line pie pan first, after you break the eggs in a bowl for mixing, get a brush and paint the top of the crust with the egg.  Makes it brown better!

I also add some sugar to my pie crust but that’s another story.


----------



## creek bottom

Looks AWESOME!!! Pecan is my  favorite pie!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yes Sir there's that Foamy killing my diet again. Dang man love pecan pie.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim

looks delicious, got to say though I don't remember ever having pecan pie, maybe i'll have to put it on the bucket list


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Pie looks great! Especially enjoy the breakfast.


----------



## mosparky

Looks great, Foamy. My absolute favorite pie. Stealing the recipe, need to compare to mine. I know I tend to use as many pecans as the crust will hold, then let the "sauce" fill in the gaps.
 For my money Dark Karo is the only way to go.


----------



## chopsaw

I love pecan pie . Yours looks great . 


foamheart said:


> And then there was breakfast this morning! (w/ Blue Bell Ice Cream!)


I eat all my ice cream , pie , cake for breakfast . Any later in the day , and I have to sleep standing up !


----------



## Weaverspitbbq

My homemade apple pie....


----------



## tropics

Kevin I left the Like yesterday an my internet crapped.Nice job on the pie I always use your crust on all my pies at home.
Richie


----------



## foamheart

HalfSmoked said:


> Yes Sir there's that Foamy killing my diet again. Dang man love pecan pie.
> Warren



They are just too simple to not have one when you want one.  You don't have to eat it all, make some friends....LOL



creek bottom said:


> Looks AWESOME!!! Pecan is my  favorite pie!!!



Thank you


----------



## foamheart

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Pie looks great! Especially enjoy the breakfast.



Thank you

Its hard to beat a piece a pie and a cup of coffee.



smokerjim said:


> looks delicious, got to say though I don't remember ever having pecan pie, maybe i'll have to put it on the bucket list



Thank you

You definitely need to try a piece. I have never had a bad piece, even the ones that had to be eaten with a spoon.


----------



## foamheart

Weaverspitbbq said:


> My homemade apple pie....



Some good looking pies!



mosparky said:


> Looks great, Foamy. My absolute favorite pie. Stealing the recipe, need to compare to mine. I know I tend to use as many pecans as the crust will hold, then let the "sauce" fill in the gaps.
> For my money Dark Karo is the only way to go.



Thank you

I do just a few nuts, no teeth makes it hard to eat nuts.  I dump my chopped nuts into the "sauce" and then pour it all in the pie shell. The nuts float up after getting covered in the "sauce", which crystallizes with sugar when baked. Nice candy covered chopped nut topping.  Sister does hers like you do. But she much more frugal with her ingredients. LOL



chopsaw said:


> I love pecan pie . Yours looks great .
> 
> I eat all my ice cream , pie , cake for breakfast . Any later in the day , and I have to sleep standing up !



Thanks

I try to keep vanilla ice cream in the freezer just for toppings... LOL  I really prefer the French Vanilla Ice Cream but since Blue Bell has come back up making ice cream again, the french vanilla is a seasonal flavor only made in November.  You can always get Homemade or vanilla bean, just not the french vanilla.


----------



## foamheart

tropics said:


> Kevin I left the Like yesterday an my internet crapped.Nice job on the pie I always use your crust on all my pies at home.
> Richie



Thank you Richie. I am glad you like it. I probably mess up as many as I make right, I am always fumbling around trying to make 'em better, taster, flakier, etc.


----------



## tropics

foamheart said:


> Thank you Richie. I am glad you like it. I probably mess up as many as I make right, I am always fumbling around trying to make 'em better, taster, flakier, etc.



Idon't know why you are trying to fix something that is not broke.Perfect crust that everyone raves about.Thanks Again for the recipe an how to do it
Richie


----------



## xray

I love a good Pecan pie, yours looks delicious as usual!! Sure could use a slice with my coffee right now!

Like!


----------



## Hawging It

foamheart said:


> My low level alarm went off yesterday in my sweet tooth. I was going to make a lemon Meringue but while building the crust I realized I didn't have that much patience left in me and pecan was much faster!!
> 
> View attachment 405996
> 
> 
> View attachment 405998
> 
> 
> View attachment 405997
> 
> 
> And then there was breakfast this morning! (w/ Blue Bell Ice Cream!)
> 
> View attachment 405999
> 
> 
> Recipe?
> 
> *Ms. Maida's Pecan Pie*
> 
> 7             extra large eggs (I said it was good, not low calorie)
> 
> 1 ½ C       Dark Karo Syrup (corn syrup)
> 
> ¾ C          Brown sugar
> 
> 1 stick       Melted butter
> 
> 1 Tbs        Vanilla
> 
> 1 pinch     Salt
> 
> 1 C          Chopped pecans
> 
> 9”           pie crust
> 
> Mix it all up pour into pie shell.
> 
> Bake @ 425 for 15 mins, then reduce to 325 for 45 mins. It will puff up, it’s the cooking eggs. When the pie is done (set) all ow to rest till the cool. The top will drop back down to where you expected to me. If you don’t cool before cutting it will be a mess. Remember Patience!
> 
> Notes:
> 
> You can change the dark Karo and dark sugar to light Karo and white sugar but omit the vanilla.
> 
> Prepare the crust and line pie pan first, after you break the eggs in a bowl for mixing, get a brush and paint the top of the crust with the egg.  Makes it brown better!
> 
> I also add some sugar to my pie crust but that’s another story.


Well, I am getting pretty good at making your Strawberry Pie. Now I am going to do this one soon. You know southerners love pecan pie!!


----------



## Winterrider

Dang , gonna check ingredients immediately. That looks and sounds fantastic. Pecan pie is awesome.
Have you ever done a walnut ? Had a piece from small town about a month ago.( Excellent )Should have checked to see if they were willing to share recipe


----------



## foamheart

tropics said:


> Idon't know why you are trying to fix something that is not broke.Perfect crust that everyone raves about.Thanks Again for the recipe an how to do it
> Richie



I am not built that way, I have to screw it up 10 times to come back to the originally for a few then I'll have to try something different anay. LOL  I need tweakers anonymous!


----------



## foamheart

xray said:


> I love a good Pecan pie, yours looks delicious as usual!! Sure could use a slice with my coffee right now!
> 
> Like!



Thank ya.....


----------



## foamheart

Hawging It said:


> Well, I am getting pretty good at making your Strawberry Pie. Now I am going to do this one soon. You know southerners love pecan pie!!



Its all those pecan trees we have in the south. You should see my trees this year, the limbs are heavy with fruit with all the water ('course the fertilizer last winter was double dosed too!).


----------



## foamheart

Winterrider said:


> Dang , gonna check ingredients immediately. That looks and sounds fantastic. Pecan pie is awesome.
> Have you ever done a walnut ? Had a piece from small town about a month ago.( Excellent )Should have checked to see if they were willing to share recipe



Actually I have , I made one up and then googled it. It was good but it was really sweet. I used fresh maple syrup. Mine was a walnut maple pie. With no teeth, nuts are hard on me and walnuts are only surpassed by brazil nuts on the "Oh Hello" list!

Everyone loved it through.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Pecan pie was never one of my favorites, but Miss Linda would walk over my dead body wearing hob nail boots for one.  I'll have to try my luck with making this one for her.  Thanks Kev.  Gotta admit, though, it surely does look good!!!!!
Gary


----------



## foamheart

GaryHibbert said:


> Pecan pie was never one of my favorites, but Miss Linda would walk over my dead body wearing hob nail boots for one.  I'll have to try my luck with making this one for her.  Thanks Kev.  Gotta admit, though, it surely does look good!!!!!
> Gary



<Chuckles>

The second will mean you'll be incharge of pecan pie making from then on. Then you'll get creative, making 'em with bourbon, honey, different sugars, different nuts, different extracts, etc etc etc.... I second because the first one doesn't count, the first is always a training exercise. they sometimes re  quire a spoon to eat....LOL But you can always spoon it over ice cream or just eat it. LOL 

Don't try it making a crust and a pie from scratch the first time. If you know a good grocery store frozen crust use it so you won't be so daunting (When I have had to do multiples I sometimes let the Philsbury doughboy make my crusts). Pop always said don't bite off more than you can chew. Not as good as homemade, but one step at a time.

Try it and I hope you'll like it.


----------



## indaswamp

foamheart said:


> Thank you
> 
> Its hard to beat a piece a pie and a cup of coffee.



AMEN Brother!!!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

What about using a Graham cracker crust?


----------



## foamheart

Derek717 said:


> What about using a Graham cracker crust?



I use a vanilla wafer, graham cracker and cookie crusts for refrigerator pies. If it sits on the counter or the table I use a flour pie crust. I don't know why except that is just the way it was always done cause we all know a pie just ain't gonna last too long...LOL  So if you have to cook off a pie I generally go with a pie crust.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Somehow I missed this, Pecan is my favorite pie also, nice job foamheart!

*LIKE!*

John


----------



## foamheart

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Somehow I missed this, Pecan is my favorite pie also, nice job foamheart!
> 
> *LIKE!*
> 
> John



Thank you.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I'm loving the ground nuts, missing Molars for grinding. The pie looks amazing. Funny you mention Bourbon. My middle Girl makes an awesome Pecan, Bourbon and BACON, Pie for Christmas each year. Has become a Special Holiday Treat...JJ


----------



## tropics

Congrats on making the carousel 
Richie


----------



## foamheart

chef jimmyj said:


> I'm loving the ground nuts, missing Molars for grinding. The pie looks amazing. Funny you mention Bourbon. My middle Girl makes an awesome Pecan, Bourbon and BACON, Pie for Christmas each year. Has become a Special Holiday Treat...JJ



Chef you know there are a gazillon variations on a pecan pie,  its like smoking you  just want to be sure you like which ever one you are eating at the time. I also make a steen's syrup with satsuma juice, never had a complaint, but no one can tell what the modifiers are till you tell them, like corn cob jelly!


----------



## foamheart

tropics said:


> Congrats on making the carousel
> Richie



Thanks my friend.


----------



## Medina Joe

Nice pie foamheart. Pecan is my fav......I can't make it at home because my daughter is highly allergic to tree nuts......


----------



## Medina Joe

Nice pie foamheart. Pecan is my fav......I can't make it at home because my daughter is highly allergic to tree nuts......


----------



## Big Glenn

Beautiful pie.I’m going to have to make one.
When I was a youngster, my mom wold make small pecan pies. Maybe 3-4”. She would make 20 or so at a time and accumulate  them in the freezer until a church event or some such. I loved to eat them frozen and would help myself quite often. She would go to get them out and say “I thought I had 60 or so pies but I only have 35 I must be losing my mind


----------



## tx smoker

smokerjim said:


> looks delicious, got to say though I don't remember ever having pecan pie, maybe i'll have to put it on the bucket list



WHAT??? Never had pecan pie? That's just sinful and non-American 

Mom used to make it and was by far my favorite. Ordered it a couple times in restaurants but it always fell short. Now I'm gonna give this a shot. I'm not a baker but this seems easy enough that even I can make it. Here is about the only thing I bake on a rare occasion:

Bourbon peach cobbler in a cast iron skillet cooked on the grill

















Pecan pie recipe printed and ready to go into the book. We have friends coming over this Saturday and I have every intention of making this. Thanks Foamy for posting this!! I am truly inspired.

Robert


----------



## smokerjim

tx smoker said:


> WHAT??? Never had pecan pie? That's just sinful and non-American


I guess I better hurry up and get some, I would hate to be a non-American  not sure I can help being sinful


----------



## tx smoker

smokerjim said:


> not sure I can help being sinful



Ok....I'll give in on this one as I'm pretty much the same way....but in a good way...most of the time 

Can't help but be a bit sinful,
Robert


----------



## smokerjim

tx smoker said:


> Ok....I'll give in on this one as I'm pretty much the same way....but in a good way...most of the time
> 
> Can't help but be a bit sinful,
> Robert


yeah, I figure God has bigger problems in the world then some of the stupid crap I do, so i'll just work on getting that pecan pie so I can be an American again. by the way that cobbler looks fantastic, i've had that before if that counts for anything.


----------



## tx smoker

smokerjim said:


> by the way that cobbler looks fantastic, i've had that before if that counts for anything.



Thank you, and yes it does count The cobbler is actually very easy to make and super good. If it wasn't easy, I'd have never tried it but am thrilled with how it comes out. I may go ahead and post it since I got a lot of great comments in the thread I did where it was featured.

Robert


----------



## foamheart

Medina Joe said:


> Nice pie foamheart. Pecan is my fav......I can't make it at home because my daughter is highly allergic to tree nuts......



Thank you and I am really sorry to hear that. Do  they think she's be allergic always or might she grow out of it.


----------



## foamheart

Big Glenn said:


> Beautiful pie.I’m going to have to make one.
> When I was a youngster, my mom wold make small pecan pies. Maybe 3-4”. She would make 20 or so at a time and accumulate  them in the freezer until a church event or some such. I loved to eat them frozen and would help myself quite often. She would go to get them out and say “I thought I had 60 or so pies but I only have 35 I must be losing my mind



Mom;s are great aren't they. My story was the freezer in the garage, a hot summer and about 10 tubes of frozen sugar cookie dough in that freezer. She told us later the had so much fun with it because my sister and I thought we'd really pulled one off... LOL


----------



## foamheart

tx smoker said:


> WHAT??? Never had pecan pie? That's just sinful and non-American
> 
> Mom used to make it and was by far my favorite. Ordered it a couple times in restaurants but it always fell short. Now I'm gonna give this a shot. I'm not a baker but this seems easy enough that even I can make it. Here is about the only thing I bake on a rare occasion:
> 
> Bourbon peach cobbler in a cast iron skillet cooked on the grill
> 
> Pecan pie recipe printed and ready to go into the book. We have friends coming over this Saturday and I have every intention of making this. Thanks Foamy for posting this!! I am truly inspired.
> 
> Robert



Yes peaches are awesome when fresh. Made a cobble last week, the crust is half the cobbler though. Your's looks great btw.


----------



## smokerjim

you guys are killing me


----------



## Fueling Around

Hawging It said:


> ... You know southerners love pecan pie!!


 The taste goes north, too.  Don't eat pie much, but peecan is my favorite.


----------



## Bamabww

That looks delicious. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## HalfSmoked

chef jimmyj said:


> I'm loving the ground nuts, missing Molars for grinding. The pie looks amazing. Funny you mention Bourbon. My middle Girl makes an awesome Pecan, Bourbon and BACON, Pie for Christmas each year. Has become a Special Holiday Treat...JJ



JJ would the 2020 Pa gathering count as a special holiday??
Sounds awesome

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

foamheart said:


> Its all those pecan trees we have in the south. You should see my trees this year, the limbs are heavy with fruit with all the water ('course the fertilizer last winter was double dosed too!).



I hope to find some this year.  I make these Habanero, Garlic Honey pecans that I get constant request for.  They cut down the trees I normally use from a local fire station to put in a lonestar gas station.  Last year nobody around year had any.  I only have one bag left from 2 years ago.  I like the paper shells but don't know where any are now.  I maybe out of the pecan business now.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Looks great.  Worst thing about being Diabetic is giving up the pecan pies!


----------



## foamheart

Fueling Around said:


> The taste goes north, too.  Don't eat pie much, but peecan is my favorite.



Sams sells everything. Life is too short to miss pecan pie.


----------



## foamheart

Bamabww said:


> That looks delicious. Thanks for sharing the recipe.



Thank you and you are welcome.


----------



## foamheart

Brian Trommater said:


> Looks great.  Worst thing about being Diabetic is giving up the pecan pies!



Thank you

I understand your calamity, and feel for you. As to pecans, I have a couple of very very old trees on my property so the freezer generally looks like this.







But since the trees are so old they only produce these days every 3 or 4 years no matter how much you coax 'em. Beautiful trees loads of shade, AND I use the shells to smoke with. Renewable resources! 

As I said above, for your spiced nuts Sams is the best way to go. Walnuts, almonds, pecand, cashews, etc etc etc.


----------



## gary s

WOW !!!  I love Pecan Pie & Peach Cobbler and about everything else.
That Breakfast pic is spot on. A nice slice op Pecan Pie, Blue Bell and a cup of Community or Cafe Du Monde    I "LIKE" it

Gary


----------



## Medina Joe

foamheart said:


> Thank you and I am really sorry to hear that. Do  they think she's be allergic always or might she grow out of it.



Always. It sucks shopping trust me. I will say she does a great job reading every thing she buys.


----------



## foamheart

gary s said:


> WOW !!!  I love Pecan Pie & Peach Cobbler and about everything else.
> That Breakfast pic is spot on. A nice slice op Pecan Pie, Blue Bell and a cup of Community or Cafe Du Monde    I "LIKE" it
> 
> Gary



Thank you sir

Breakfast of champions, dark roast and something sweet!


----------



## foamheart

Medina Joe said:


> Always. It sucks shopping trust me. I will say she does a great job reading every thing she buys.



Sounds like you and you did an excellent job teaching her.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Foamy Love that peach cobbler to with the ice cream on top.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

HalfSmoked said:


> JJ would the 2020 Pa gathering count as a special holiday??
> Sounds awesome
> 
> Warren



For you Sir? Anything!...JJ


----------



## foamheart

HalfSmoked said:


> Foamy Love that peach cobbler to with the ice cream on top.
> 
> Warren



I am waiting November, its the only month my favorite vanilla ice cream is made and sold, "Blue Bell French Vanilla", If you are gonna splurge do it right!


----------



## chopsaw

Just mixed this up and into the oven . I used walnuts because they were on sale , and store bought crust . Everything else is the same .


----------



## tx smoker

chopsaw said:


> Just mixed this up and into the oven . I used walnuts because they were on sale , and store bought crust . Everything else is the same .



Please keep us posted. I'm most curious about the store bought pie crust. We have several pounds of those world famous Texas pecans in the pantry and I'm dying to put this together. We live in the heart of pecans and Frederisckburg peaches (noted to be some of the best in the world) so it's a shame for me not to be doing more desserts.

Waiting....waiting...
Robert


----------



## foamheart

chopsaw said:


> Just mixed this up and into the oven . I used walnuts because they were on sale , and store bought crust . Everything else is the same .



I hope you like it.


----------



## foamheart

tx smoker said:


> Please keep us posted. I'm most curious about the store bought pie crust. We have several pounds of those world famous Texas pecans in the pantry and I'm dying to put this together. We live in the heart of pecans and Frederisckburg peaches (noted to be some of the best in the world) so it's a shame for me not to be doing more desserts.
> 
> Waiting....waiting...
> Robert



For years and years I used Pillsbury pie crusts. 2 reasons One they are not bad, not outstanding but edible. Second I didn't have the time or inclination to make my own. They are easy now, but they didn't start that way. I showed Mom the Pillsbury crusts and screwed up. Thats all she used after that.


----------



## oddegan

I believe I need SWMBO to make this for me this weekend. Looks amazing!


----------



## foamheart

oddegan said:


> I believe I need SWMBO to make this for me this weekend. Looks amazing!



Getting close to the holidays again so always good to build up some extra brownie points.


----------



## chef jimmyj

What makes this recipe, Gotta Try! I enjoy the Sweet Custard Like filling better than the nuts. This has LOTS of filling!...JJ


----------



## foamheart

chef jimmyj said:


> What makes this recipe, Gotta Try! I enjoy the Sweet Custard Like filling better than the nuts. This has LOTS of filling!...JJ



Easy explanation, I like the custard too but also when I got my 9" deep dish pyrex pie pans my pies were really wimpy down in there. When you talked by the pie there was an echo from the void. Soooo..... I increased all my recipes by an additional 50%. Its not too much, looks right, and heck lets face it, who's gonna complain about more? LOL


----------



## chopsaw

tx smoker said:


> I'm most curious about the store bought pie crust.


I used a Pillsbury crust . Seemed fine to me , certainly not as good as homemade , but makes this even easier . 


foamheart said:


> I hope you like it.


It's great . Not sure it's right ,,, but sure taste good . The one time I had Pecan pie , it was way to sweet . This is just right . The toasted nut taste is fantastic . 
Thanks alot for posting .


----------



## foamheart

chopsaw said:


> I used a Pillsbury crust . Seemed fine to me , certainly not as good as homemade , but makes this even easier .
> 
> It's great . Not sure it's right ,,, but sure taste good . The one time I had Pecan pie , it was way to sweet . This is just right . The toasted nut taste is fantastic .
> Thanks alot for posting .
> View attachment 407867



Gladens my heart to see that smile on your face! Course there's a little pie there too. LOL Doesn't it just amaze you how easy some stuff can be?


----------



## Emilealexy

I got 59... though some of the questions needed better answers. 

But hey... when was the last time any of us did one of these silly quizzes and went yeah that quiz was awesome and accurate and totally a real reflection of reality?


----------



## foamheart

chopsaw said:


> I used a Pillsbury crust . Seemed fine to me , certainly not as good as homemade , but makes this even easier .
> 
> It's great . Not sure it's right ,,, but sure taste good . The one time I had Pecan pie , it was way to sweet . This is just right . The toasted nut taste is fantastic .
> Thanks alot for posting .
> View attachment 407867



To make the sweeter version, change the brown sugar to refined white cane sugar and the lighter karo works well with it. 

Dark Karo has molasses taste
Light Karo has vanilla Taste

You can actually skip the vanilla if you use the light Karo.


----------



## chopsaw

I like it as is . Ready to make another.  This one didn't last long . I didn't care for the sweetness of the only time I had it .


----------



## foamheart

chopsaw said:


> I like it as is . Ready to make another.  This one didn't last long . I didn't care for the sweetness of the only time I had it .



Just telling you all of your options, well some of them anyway.

Don't make too many, ya know halloween, thanksgiving & Christmas are just around the corner. Shame to burnout on them before the holidays. <Big Grin>

Ya know if you do walnuts and use maple extract it is pretty good too!


----------

